# Bosch miter saw with sticky slide



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

WD-40 works for cleaning many things. Try it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only thing I have used that worked and not clog was graphite powder or silicone spray. You may have to take it apart to get the grit off the brass slides.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Do not use any kind of oil.It will attract dust and dirt.Clean it up with some mineral spirits on a cloth and then apply a paste wax.Johnson's floor wax or a car wax should work well.Apply with a cloth or 0000 steel wool ,let sit for 10 minutes and then buff off.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Any of the above suggestions would be good, in my mind. I would not use WD40 as a lubricant, because its' not, but have used it many times as a rinse if you will, to help flush out smaller particles. Similarly, Goo Gone or mineral spirits, and I don't believe that any of them will adversely affect a subsequent application of graphite, silicone, or paste wax. You mentioned using compressed air though to clean it, so it might be worth it for the long haul to break it down and clean it good. Compressed air has its' place, but can also force particles deeper than they should be.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i always hit my mitre saw and table saw with compressed air via a blow gun and the compressor at the end of each work day.it does wonders for prolonging the life of a saw.. my old bosch lasted 6 years with minimal calibration for doing trim where as our company dewalts are gummed up beyond belief because the guys wont blow them off


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree Kirk, 100%, and do the same thing with my wood saws and sanders. The reason that I said what I did in this case though is that he's referring to stone dust, not saw dust. Saw dust has little to no abrasive qualities and is easily dislodged by a shot of compressed air, whereas stone dust can be very abrasive and can have more surface tension, so hitting it with air seems just as apt as not to pack it into tight spaces, even forcing it into places it shouldn't be, as it is to totally dislodge it. Not that I work around a lot of them, but, as I recall, it seems that most of the times I have seen guys cleaning their masonry saws it has been with water, maybe followed by air to blow the motors out, but not with air alone.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

stone dust definitely does a job on saws though. i know my bricklayer burns up grinders regularly mind you its a different type of cutting tool but essentially doing the same thing


----------



## shiftline (Jul 10, 2014)

Hopefully something works. Te slide is very rough now. It looks clean...but it's not! I think I will need to clean the clamp/bracket it slides through


----------

